# مواضيع تخص الموضة و الآناقة!



## Sibelle (14 سبتمبر 2010)

الى الآدارة الكريمة

هو صحي ما صارلي بالقصر الا من مبارح العصر :love34:

بس انا شايفة قسم حواء فاضي و ما فيه ولا موضوع عن الأشياء يلي بتحبها حواء

انا بحب الموضة كتير  يا ترى مسموح تنزيل صور تخص الموضة و فساتين سهرة يعني ممكن تكون شوي قصيرة او مفتوحة يعني من دون اكمام هيك شي يعني. ولا هذا يتعارض مع سياسة المنتدى؟

اتمنى ما كون ازعجتكن بطلبي 

شكرا​


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*هناك منتدى الاسرة المسيحية به يتم وضع مواضيع تختص بالموضة​*


----------



## Sibelle (15 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخت روز منتدى حواء مغلق عندي​


----------



## Rosetta (15 سبتمبر 2010)

sibelle قال:


> الاخت روز منتدى حواء مغلق عندي​



*منتدى حواء للاعضاء المباركين فقط ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*ممكن تنولي صور فساتين والموضه 

في قسم الصور العامه

وفي صور فساتين كتير هناك*​


----------

